# Barking Flamingo Framboise



## sinkas (3/4/09)

Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/4/09)

It's a framboise??? :lol:


----------



## Katherine (3/4/09)

sinkas said:


> Anyone know anything about it?



I think it's going to be released around ANZAC day... something Ill would be interested in trying...


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/4/09)

He may be asking where they source their barking Flamingos.  

Warren -


----------



## winkle (3/4/09)

Soak a flamingo in petrol and strike a match - Woof!!!

Ed speliking


----------



## Katherine (3/4/09)

Not something I usually like I didnt like there barking duck but the first time I tried that was a long long time ago... 

Maybe I could try a thimble of it...


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/4/09)

winkle said:


> Soak a flamingo in petrol and strike a match - Woof!!!
> 
> Ed speliking



:lol: A medium-rare Flamingo. Still pink on the inside.

Warren -


----------



## WSC (17/4/09)

I heard this is going to be on tap at the Platform Bar in Brisbane from today.

I will check it out for lunch and let you know.


----------



## Barry (17/4/09)

Tasted some at The Australian yesterday. To my tastes it was insipid cough mixture. Try a Belhaven instead. Again you really need to taste it and make your own judgement.


----------



## WSC (17/4/09)

This is not on at the Platform yet, will be soon. Will be a good match with the Pipsqueek cider they have on tap there too...what is the world coming to.


----------



## petesbrew (20/4/09)

It was on the menu boards at the Taphouse on saturday night. Asked for it, but they said, while it's actually on tap, it's "not in the computer so we can't sell it yet"
Damn it, get your act together guys!


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

Well me and GravityGuru had a go of this on Friday night at the platform bar. It wasn't my cup tea to be honest but I am sure other more into that style will like it.


----------



## WSC (22/4/09)

Just tried this too. not for me either

Agree with the comments Chappo.

I did like it better than the Northern Rivers Raspberry Wheat but it was a bit light on and not my cup of tea or beer!


----------



## Sammus (22/4/09)

I just got back from melbourne and they seemed to offer it in every pub I was in. Was pretty tasty, didn't try it more than once.


----------



## fcmcg (22/4/09)

Sammus said:


> I just got back from melbourne and they seemed to offer it in every pub I was in. Was pretty tasty, didn't try it more than once.


Which pubs were they sammus ?
Cheers...
maybe i'll go in search of this cough mixture beer you all speak of....


----------



## Sammus (22/4/09)

I was pretty drunk, im pretty sure I remember seeing it at least at the fox and the young and jackson though. Maybe the taphouse in st kilda too.


----------

